# Need a GOOD hog roaster



## ScotG (Dec 31, 2008)

I want to build a hog roaster that will last and be easy to tend to. I have seen the propane version and also charcoal. I would prefer propane but not ruling out charcoal. I cant find plans on how to build the propane version. The gas/oxygen blend has me concerned. I want to roast the hog not ME. Does anyone have any knowledge on how to build them or a site that has them? I also posted in the pig forum but figured someone here may know how to do it as well. I want one the size of a 250-300 gallon tank style.
thanks
Scot


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I know of a good homemade one. He has a tray for charcoal to brown the skin, also an offset fire box for most of the cooking, and he has propane too. He took black iron pipe and drilled holes every few inches, 1/16" should do it, then stuck a fuel air mixture nozzle from a gas grill in the end of the pipe. The far end is capped. I have made burners for bluing tanks the same way. Look at a turkey fryer burner and see the part you need, they often have a rotating piece of metal to increase and decrease air flow. 

His roaster has a stainless shaft for the hog, and it sits on top of rollers on each end, so he can easily take it in and out. Then he hooks a coal feeder motor to the end with a chain drive. 

The offset fire box opens up and is also a grill, so you can make snacks while you wait for your hog. 

The chimney is a pipe, maybe 3", and it has 1/2" holes drilled around it for the top 6". To adjust flow, there is a tin can over the top that will cover all the holes. For a little flow, he raises it one set of holes and pokes a pin thru the holes. For more flow, he raises it more rows, or takes it off completely. 

When I make one I will copy his. It started as an old fuel tank.


----------



## ScotG (Dec 31, 2008)

Those are the ideas I am looking for. I would love the offset box for smoke for flavor but yet have the propane for the main heat and cooking. The concern for me is the nozzle part. One almost took out and uncle of mine. A slight build up of propane over time and when the lid was lifted there was one heck of a rucus near the grill lol.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I wouldn't be concerned with the burners if you screw everything together tight. I would drill two rows of holes about every inch. And be sure to use a regulator. I would use one for a turkey burner with more BTUs. Or you could order some like these:
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/catsearch.aspx?c=750&p=4798

His burners were offset to the front and back so the hog grease didn't drip on them.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

If you wish you can take and old 275 gal tank and lay it on it's side and cut multiple doors in it to create the BBQ grille you want..

I've seen this done on a few occassions and the work well, being fired with propane or wood..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

The last pig roast i was at was for my cusins graduation my uncle borrowed a roaster it was a fuel oil tank but i was surprised it did not have a spit but instead had a shelf for charcoal an a expanded steel grill then there was a a stainless box welded up that had a bar that went up and held the pig in side the chest cavity it worked just fine 

i think it was a deal if he bought the pig the farmer had the roaster to loan out, somthing like that 

i think it was made like that so that it could be used for doing ribs and pork chops cooks also

around here old manuer spreaders have a way of becoming large grills for festival cookouts one of the butcher shops has a cheese vat set on an 27 foot travel trailer deck
they bring i in nock the weels off of it level it off and cook 400 chickens in a couple of hours they wrap them in asheet of tin foil and pack them in a old dairy cooler and they stay hot for hours.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Some of the best roast hog I ever had didnât use a roaster. It went like this. The morning before the event a pit was dug in the backyard. The pit was lined with large stones. Then, a big fire was built in the pit and allowed to burn all day and then down to coals. That evening, the hog was wrapped in burlap and lowered into the pit. The pit was covered with plywood and then soil. The next day, the hog was uncovered. It was completed cooked thru-and-thru meat was falling off the bones. It was delicious.


----------

